# Music is all I have left



## Grace (May 3, 2020)

I may have lost all my friends, my agab, and my dignity, but at least I have my music. Just listening to soft 80s Japanese pop at 2 AM really does something to you. At least I have music.


----------



## WanderLost (May 4, 2020)

It helps to play music too. Goodluck.


----------

